# I'm getting itchy wheels!



## spigot (Oct 19, 2016)

Getting fed up with this UK weather.

Had a WhatsApp from Horshamjack (Marc & Sam), They're at Torrenostra near Benicassim, 25deg, light cloud.

The problem is, the missus has this unreasonable desire to be with the grandkids at Xmas, looks like we're stuck here for a couple of months.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 19, 2016)

Poor you Tell Margarite she can Skype them on Xmas morning get yourselves off to warmer climes.


----------



## Micky (Oct 19, 2016)

*Same with me*



spigot said:


> Getting fed up with this UK weather.
> 
> Had a WhatsApp from Horshamjack (Marc & Sam), They're at Torrenostra near Benicassim, 25deg, light cloud.
> 
> The problem is, the missus has this unreasonable desire to be with the grandkids at Xmas, looks like we're stuck here for a couple of months.



Motorhome on drive,serviced,fueled,gas,new sat nav,same story with my wife bless,xmas with grandchildren,the plans of mice and men.i just remembered years ago we joked about divorce,and wanted the other partner to have the kids,it was just a joke and we have been together 44 years and the kids now 38 and 40 still need us my wife says.


----------



## Caz (Oct 19, 2016)

You could nip down there for a couple of months and be home again by Christmas.


----------



## spigot (Oct 19, 2016)

I tried the above suggestions, they've all fallen on deaf ear'oles.


----------



## Fletch6 (Oct 20, 2016)

I wouldn't bother until next spring. We're in Benidorm and the summer ended a couple of days ago, the outlook is unsettled and the pool wil now be cold until next year. I don't mind the UK winter as long as I've had a good summer, I suppose the seasons are programmed into us. We're going home soon, after 2 months I'm ready.

PS just my opinion


----------



## mid4did (Oct 28, 2016)

We,ve just had 2 months in spain .Came back for the same reason,kids and grandkids and christmas.To be honest I didn't take much encouraging.Friends we met up with had driven down and left their van in Alicante parking for 2 months and got an easyjet return .I was tempted to do the same but when it comes down to it we had to bring it back.Its like part of the family now


----------

